# 3 loại mặt nạ tự nhiên giúp trẻ hóa làn da



## vietmom (15/5/18)

Để bảo vệ làn da của bạn trước sự lão hóa của thời gian, ảnh hưởng của môi trường sống, bạn hãy sử dụng 3 loại mặt nạ với nguyên liệu tự nhiên này để có những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời và hiệu quả nhé!

*Mặt nạ chuối*
Nghiền nát một quả chuối. Nếu da bạn rất khô, bạn có thể thêm một chút kem chua hữu cơ. Trộn đều hỗn hợp này, và thoa chúng lên mặt. Để yên trong 20–30 phút, rồi rửa sạch lại mặt bằng nước lạnh.




_Bạn có thể đắp mặt nạ này vài lần trong tuần. Mặt nạ chuối giúp da bạn trông tươi trẻ, mịn màng, hồng hào hơn._​
_

_​
*Mặt nạ mùi tây*
Rau mùi tây chứa chất myristicin giúp chống oxy hóa cao nhờ vào khả năng kích hoạt một enzyme có thể ngăn chặn sự phát triển của các gốc tự do. Tinh dầu trong rau mùi tây được xem như là “chemoprotective” – một loại thực phẩm có thể giúp trung hòa nhiều loại hình cụ thể của chất gây ung thư.



​
Giã lá rau mùi tây tươi ra và lấy một thìa cà phê, trộn với một thìa nước chanh cùng một thìa bột yến mạch. Sau khi đã trộn đều chúng, nhẹ nhàng thoa lên mặt. Đắp chúng trong 20 phút, sau đó rửa sạch lại bằng nước.

Nếu da bạn khô, hãy dùng mặt nạ mùi tây 2 lần/ tuần. Mặt nạ mùi tây có tác dụng làm sáng da, giúp da săn chắc hơn, da được cung cấp đủ nước, mềm mịn hơn.



​
Mỗi tuần, thực hiện mặt nạ này 2-3 lần kết hợp với việc uống nước ép rau mùi tây thường xuyên sẽ giúp da loại bỏ tế bào chết và se khít lỗ chân lông, tàn nhang và vết nám sẽ dần biến mất, trả lại cho bạn làn da tươi sáng rạng ngời tự nhiên chỉ trong vòng 1 tháng đấy.

*Mặt nạ cà rốt*
Nạo nhỏ củ cà rốt và nghiền nát chúng. Đập một quả trứng, đánh lên và thêm một thìa cà phê cà rốt vào trộn đều chúng lại với nhau. Đắp hỗn hợp này lên mặt và cổ bạn. Sau 30 phút, bạn rửa sạch lại mặt bằng nước sạch.



​
Dùng trong 10 ngày liên tiếp. Sau đó bạn dừng lại một tuần và tiếp tục sử dụng mặt nạ này với tần suất 2-3 lần/tuần. Chỉ sau một tháng, các đốm nám sẽ mờ dần, da bạn mịn màng và căng bóng hơn hẳn.

_Nguồn: Theo __An Hoa/Một thế giới_


----------

